# Few from Last Year



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Few pics from last year Thumbs Up


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

some more Thumbs Up


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Pics like that last one always give me the creeps. It's almost as if you're driving into the abyss. LOL There's just something about driving into the night when it snowing. Maybe a fear that I'd get stranded or stuck in the storm with no help around.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1390195 said:


> Pics like that last one always give me the creeps. It's almost as if you're driving into the abyss. LOL There's just something about driving into the night when it snowing. Maybe a fear that I'd get stranded or stuck in the storm with no help around.


:laughing: ya that was the blizzard last year. that was actually a more clear picture haha. was baaaad that night. but i LOVE it. kinda get an adrenalin rush knowing how dangerous it can be and that only the few and proud plow guys can handle conditions like this and love it lol i must be a bit


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

getsum;1390404 said:


> :laughing: ya that was the blizzard last year. that was actually a more clear picture haha. was baaaad that night. but i LOVE it. kinda get an adrenalin rush knowing how dangerous it can be and that only the few and proud plow guys can handle conditions like this and love it lol i must be a bit


x2 on the adrenalin rush, I miss that this year so far..


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

BOSS LAWN;1406345 said:


> x2 on the adrenalin rush, I miss that this year so far..


lol yup... only one plow event this year so far. it was 50 plus today...


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I dig the solid white dish wheels in the one pic. lol. I had to drive on a thru-way the other night while it was snowing and blowing....I was white knuckling it all the way. Well now a few are saying more snow for next week and supposed to stay cold, we'll see.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Brian Young;1407090 said:


> I dig the solid white dish wheels in the one pic. lol. I had to drive on a thru-way the other night while it was snowing and blowing....I was white knuckling it all the way. Well now a few are saying more snow for next week and supposed to stay cold, we'll see.


HAHA instead of white walls i went all out :laughing: god i hope we get snow soon. All my resi's and couple commercials are per push and i have 1 good size seasonal. which is going to all bills :realmad: neeeed snooooow


----------

